# Satoh 1540



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

I had to re-register, so will claim a few tractors, and other equipment I have, scattered in Colorado and Georgia. Currently living in Washington State, but move a lot.

First piece of equipment was half ownership of a Mitsubishi BD2G, followed by a Satoh 1540 four wheel drive tractor, badged as a Mitsubishi 1540. I made the ROPS, but I think it will hold plenty compared to the light one I see on my brothers Kubota. Got the BS3F to pull trees and stumps at my daughters in Georgia. cleaned the cooling system on the BD3F, but more rust is coming loose, and need to redo it. Just not enough time.


----------



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

Also bought a non-running Takeuchi TB-007 shortly thereafter. they soaid they dod not have a clue why it did not run. Took it home, and found a thrown rod. Swapped in an engine from a APU, but had to make a few modifications to the radiator shroud. Still runs a little hot, but am thinking of installing an electric fan...someday


----------



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

here is a photo of the BD2G, we bought it to push down trees burnt in a forest fire.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like quite a collection! Are they used for personal use around the property, or do you take on projects for other folks?


----------



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

Never for hire, but occasionally will use them for neighbor projects.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice machines.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Looks like quite a collection!


Pogobill, why isn't there a Mitsubishi Tractor section here? 

From 1970 till present 2020, they are still making Ag tractors.
https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/tractor-brands/mitsubishi/mitsubishi-tractors.html

Mitsubishi Agricultural Machinery - official site
https://www.mam.co.jp


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can make a query about it, but I don't think there is much call for a specific Mitsubishi section. I'm not even sure there is a dealer network on this side of the pond. Most tractors manufactured by Mitsubishi do seem to fall into different categories such as Mahindra, John Deere, Case IH, even International or Massey Ferguson. The rest of them I think are quite at home in the Grey Market tractor section.


----------

